# Daylight hours



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

I wondered how expats from further away from the equator adjust to the relative lack of variation in daylight hours during the course of the year. In theory I think this must be much better for general lifestyle. But I wondered if it was also something that might contribute to general feeling of homesickness!

I checked online and it seems that in Dubai sunrise varies throughout year from about 5.40am to about 7am; sunset is similar - sets from about 6pm to about 7pm. So daylight hours vary from about 11 to approximately 13h 20 minimutes of maximum daylight per day. 

This compares with London, for instance, where daylight hours vary from a little over 8 in winter to a maximum of 16h20.

Did this affect anyone in any unexpected way?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I was living in London for 6 years and since moving here, I haven't really been affected by the change in the number of daylight hours. Quite the opposite actually - I love it and the sunnier it is, the happier I am!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

maryos said:


> I wondered how expats from further away from the equator adjust to the relative lack of variation in daylight hours during the course of the year. In theory I think this must be much better for general lifestyle. But I wondered if it was also something that might contribute to general feeling of homesickness!
> 
> I checked online and it seems that in Dubai sunrise varies throughout year from about 5.40am to about 7am; sunset is similar - sets from about 6pm to about 7pm. So daylight hours vary from about 11 to approximately 13h 20 minimutes of maximum daylight per day.
> 
> ...


I've spent long periods in the Middle East in other places and had no real adverse effects on me...

...{inserts pencils up nose and puts pants on my head}...

...wibble


----------

